# I'm Sad - Gun Rights



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/2084_1153/Firearms/California+Compliant

Don't worry I'll get over it. I'm leaving this state behind for good. I'll establish residency in Texas before I leave the states; from Texas I'll keep dual citizenship with Ireland. California is in just such a sad state. I can't even buy a handgun from Buds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good choice stowlin.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe we can trade the liberal parts of California back to Mexico if Mexico pays for the boarder walls to sewerage the US from libtardia and Me ico.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are extending the wall. It will run along CA also.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We are extending the wall. It will run along CA also.


Do you know any good reason not to include Oregon, Washington, and Nevada in that same bunch?

Personally, . . . I can't think of any.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you buy a handgun in Ireland?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Do you know any good reason not to include Oregon, Washington, and Nevada in that same bunch?
> 
> Personally, . . . I can't think of any.
> 
> ...


Now back the truck up. We in Jefferson do not want to be included in that statement. We are trying to break away as it is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Do you know any good reason not to include Oregon, Washington, and Nevada in that same bunch?
> 
> Personally, . . . I can't think of any.
> 
> ...


 I failed to make it Clear the wall would run North and south not east and west. If we wall off CA fast enough maybe the rest can still be saved. It has been over 25 years sense I found any reason to go to Oregon, Washington, and Nevada . Great places to ride back then, but the flow from CA was already screwing them up.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The list is kind of short.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This state is just as bad.

Three quarters of the guns out there cannot be sold here.

They have to be approved by the state first.

If you change the type of wood in the grips or the color of the sights, it has to be approved.

Does not matter what it is, even a 6 shot revolver has to be approved by destructive testing.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

tango said:


> Can you buy a handgun in Ireland?


No due to some preparations made their when I obtained citizenship and my dad's actions when we bought property their years ago we have one of the very few permits on a single heirloom 1911 to be possessed there. All others have to remain in the states. We have a shotgun there and I'm hoping for a bolt action rifle after settling in. Yeah it's worse their then CA in many ways, but better in others.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I failed to make it Clear the wall would run North and south not east and west. If we wall off CA fast enough maybe the rest can still be saved. It has been over 25 years sense I found any reason to go to Oregon, Washington, and Nevada . Great places to ride back then, but the flow from CA was already screwing them up.


Why not just use the Rockies?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

stowlin said:


> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/2084_1153/Firearms/California+Compliant
> 
> Don't worry I'll get over it. I'm leaving this state behind for good. I'll establish residency in Texas before I leave the states; from Texas I'll keep dual citizenship with Ireland. California is in just such a sad state. I can't even buy a handgun from Buds.


Finally!!!


----------

